# Engine roughness at 1400-1600rpm



## jiming (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi folks,
I feel engine roughness and slight vibration when engine rpm is between 1400-1600rpm.
I use vagcom to autoscan my A6 C5 but show no trouble codes.
Any member can advice whats wrong or is it normal.
Thanks
jiming


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Engine roughness at 1400-1600rpm (jiming)*

Which engine is in your A6 ?


----------



## jiming (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Engine roughness at 1400-1600rpm (GLS-S4)*

My A6 C5 has a 2.4L V6 30v engine.
Any members can help ?
thanks


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Engine roughness at 1400-1600rpm (jiming)*

Wow, I've always had the same problem. I have a 2000 2.8 A6 and i know exactly what you're experiencing. It doesn't matter which gear, it always feels 'clunky' around that low range of RPM. Between the 3 mechanics i've used the length of ownership, none have been able to diagnose it... I hope somewhere here can offer some insight!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Engine roughness at 1400-1600rpm (Jacob G)*

look at the front engine mounts, if they are leaking a redish fluid replace them. Worn out mounts can cause that. I have no vibrations after doing so.


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Engine roughness at 1400-1600rpm (Slimjimmn)*

Actually, I just had the mounts replaced about 10k miles ago, but it didn't affect that particular issue at 1500 rpm.


----------



## jiming (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Engine roughness at 1400-1600rpm (Jacob G)*

Hi folks,
Can any audi experts give some advice?
I am sure our members can give some good advice.
Thanks.


----------



## jiming (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Engine roughness at 1400-1600rpm (jiming)*

Hi Jacob G,
How did you solve your engine roughness problem,
Or are you still having this problem.
Can it be due to throttle valva control module malfunction.
Thanks
jiming


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Engine roughness at 1400-1600rpm (jiming)*

Haven't solved it yet. How did you come up with that as a possible cause? Do you have any more info, i can bring it up to my mechanic to check out. Lately, I haven't had the time to work on the car myself anymore and am just leaving it with a mechanic for anything besides oil changes that needs to get done.
Thanks,
Jacob


----------

